# Corking Backside 540s?



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

im starting to get very comfortable with my bs 5s with both melon and mute grabs. but im starting to become greedy and i want to try and cork them out a bit.:dunno:
About 3 or 4 times so far ive corked them by accident by throwing my shoulders a bit too much but i want to know the correct way before i learn a bad habit or even worse break my neck.
is it really as simple as releasing your windup diagonally or is there more to it? I have a fear that ill get the cork...but not land feet first=s

any pointers?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have been wondering this with corkscrews too BUT!
i watched this video on comcast with travis rice teaching on how to do 540 cork cabs. from what he was saying its a lot like 540 but you just throw your weight harder. and if you have comcast check it out

on dembad > sports > sportsskool > advance lesson


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> i have been wondering this with corkscrews too BUT!
> i watched this video on comcast with travis rice teaching on how to do 540 cork cabs. from what he was saying its a lot like 540 but you just throw your weight harder. and if you have comcast check it out
> 
> on dembad > sports > sportsskool > advance lesson


dont have comcast but i think i found the youtube video, its just titled backside 540 but his style just corks it out.
i think im just gonna try to slowly start to throw my arms down more and more and see where that ends up.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

This should help you out 

Sportskool


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

nice thanks, covered more frontside corking, but still very informative.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

im just saying that 540fs corks would be easier cause you can see your landing for the whole 180 degrees left of the rotation


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

when I flat spin I look over my shoulder .. when I cork I look dip the shoulder more and then try to look under the arm/shoulder instead of over it


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> when I flat spin I look over my shoulder .. when I cork I look dip the shoulder more and then try to look under the arm/shoulder instead of over it


on frontside or backside?


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

Corking a bs 5 is pretty easy, cause it comes by itself when you start corking (if you not overcork).
I think its much easier to cork then do a stright, it was just more scary and harder to commit. Make a little carve you gonna pop it out from your toedge just look down a bit more instead of looking over your shoulder, (but dont slide out).when you are about 270 you can spot the landing then you are pretty much with you back pointing down hold your grab until its like 90 degrees left.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

tottelias said:


> Corking a bs 5 is pretty easy, cause it comes by itself when you start corking (if you not overcork).
> I think its much easier to cork then do a stright, it was just more scary and harder to commit. Make a little carve you gonna pop it out from your toedge just look down a bit more instead of looking over your shoulder, (but dont slide out).when you are about 270 you can spot the landing then you are pretty much with you back pointing down hold your grab until its like 90 degrees left.


okay thanks, i really wanna try this upcoming weekend given the conditions (bulletproof ice might make me hold back)

and when you say "dont slide out", you mean that near-natural prespinning on the lip?
and is it just like a cork5 on a trampoline? (kindof a frontflip with the rotation started into the flip) and really rolling your shoulders to get the cork?
and would it be ideal to first try it off a smaller jump lets say a 10ft stepdown(i can really power thru my spins, nearly get a 9 off the same 10ft jump)

sorry for all the questions =s, i just dont wanna kill myself cos my job depends on my physical condition


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

no problem:
yeah you can try it on a smaller one like 10 ft works great. take a kicker with steep, the steeper kicker the eaiser to cork i think. I cannot tell you if its similair to a trampoline since i havent try it on trampoline. but i can think its similair in the air. dont turn your shoulder to much down cause then its risk to overcork or not to get out from the cork and you may land on your front or back. i mean dont slide out make a regular turn like your doing an regular 540, just when your about to take off your like watching a bit diagonally like to your tail i do


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

i just started nailing these so i think i can help.

the thing with corking backside is that not many people do it, let alone do it well.

the amount of corking you'll get depends on the type of jump. i get the best results on 25-30 footers with a decent bit of pop to the lip. the pop will allow for much less effort to pull yourself inverted.

the way i do them is this: drop down into the jump with a regular amount of speed. envision a line on each side of the ramp up to where you drop in. start your drop on the side closest too your heel edge. as you drop, drift across to the opposite imaginary line. start your approach to the ramp by setting a slight toeside carve.

note: too much carve will throw you cork WAY out of whack, you want just enough carve into A STRAIGHT TAKEOFF.

as you begin up the ramp, start shiftin your weight back to your tail (the amount weight you set back will determine how corked you get so play around with it. when you get to the lip, try to throw your head to the outside of your back knee. this will start you inverted. once in the air, find a comfortable, close grab (i prefer stalefish, but i'll also grab tail and mute) and take it. the grab is definitely important to keep you balanced through the cork. 

hold the grab as long as you can, i try to hold it until the 5 is almost around. 

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO STAY CALM. the grab will help with that.

with all that, the 5 will just naturally come around, so just wait for it.

hope this helps


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

ok with alot of everyones help i kinda got to corking this weekend, but im not sure if its a "textbook cork" but i think im getting there.


i put together a quick video from this weekend with 2 different shots of the cork5 (each played twice, once in slow-mo) just try not to mind the other crap added along with the video.


please br00tally critique me=)
YouTube - Untitled.avi


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

those 5's look great. 

the corks are a good start. just really concentrate on loading on your tail off the lip then throw your head hard to outside your back knee. 

after that you're all set.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

corks looked alright but you will get it.
it looks like you didn't get inverted enough but they are coming along great


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> ok with alot of everyones help i kinda got to corking this weekend, but im not sure if its a "textbook cork" but i think im getting there.
> 
> 
> i put together a quick video from this weekend with 2 different shots of the cork5 (each played twice, once in slow-mo) just try not to mind the other crap added along with the video.
> ...


I think they are pretty legit. Mine are very similar but i am maybe just a little bit more inverted.:thumbsup:

PS. 
I'm sure you would be able to ride better if you skinny your stance!! That's what i did and it just took some getting used to.(7 days riding)


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

seant46 said:


> I'm sure you would be able to ride better if you skinny your stance!!


you think so?
you think my stance is too wide? i always thought the wider the more control and more suited for park riding. (maybe im dumb idk)
but i havent tried experimenting stances in a while so ill give it a try


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> you think so?
> you think my stance is too wide? i always thought the wider the more control and more suited for park riding. (maybe im dumb idk)
> but i havent tried experimenting stances in a while so ill give it a try


Well it looks pretty wide, but its all preference. My stance used to be 25/24 on my board and i changed it to just under 23 this year. It felt like i lost some stability but i noticed that tail presses were easier and same with spins, and after a while i really began to like it at that so i kept it.


----------

